# BowTech Acquires Diamond Archery



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I guess I was right huh?

Good Move Tink


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

its a pretty crowded market out there, a lil more bow mfr consolidation is probably in order


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Africanbowhunter said:


> *I guess I was right huh?
> 
> Good Move Tink *


What Tink?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Tink and a couple others brought it up before. I too seen the news release on Bowhunting.net Should be a great line up for '05,,,, something for everyone and any budget


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Jerry*

Hi Jerry

No biggie I posted first here on AT the Sale of Diamond They are a local La firm


Wanna hear something funny? Local dealer dropped Bowtec to sell Diamonds

Since the same design may Not be offerred I bet the bow values will now skyrocket up


Tink


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Jerry*




Africanbowhunter said:


> *Hi Jerry
> 
> No biggie I posted first here on AT the Sale of Diamond They are a local La firm
> 
> ...


Oh ok now I understand Tink. Yeah, pretty funny about the dealer.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Diamond Mid Range Bow??*

A local Archery dealer has been selling the Diamond line for as much as you can buy a Bowtech IOW the shop has been ripping their customers off by selling a mid range bow for a top of the line price? HMMM


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't believe Diamonds made by Diamond were a mid range bow. That's just what Bowtech has planned for them...

Every Diamond I've ever seen has been as top shelf as any other bow out there...


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

The present diamond Lines second to none TOP OF THE LINE thats why I said their value will sky rocket once they are taken over by BT


Get them while you can guys


TINK


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree, the Diamonds were great looking bows. Didn't ever get the chance to shoot one though. Hope that Bowtech doesn't re-design too much from their current line-up to make these bows less desireable. But then again that may be their plan, unintentional or not, to eliminate a competitor. Buy them out and re-design the line-up and see if bowhunters will buy them. If not, then no big deal, we'll just discontinue them???? I'm interested to see what they do with the Diamonds.


----------



## saddletramp (Aug 28, 2004)

tink....what do you currently shoot???


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

That's too bad for Diamond...I too was a Diamond dealer and they made nice bows and were a nice bunch of guys. Too bad money became an issue for them. IMHO their first mistake was to sell the carbon riser technology to High Country a few years back cause I think they could've made some money there over time as their Widowmaker was a great carbon riser bow-- their second was this sale/merger, may just be the end of the Diamond name in a year or two..... Bowtech seems to want to tap into a midrange market, and if they relegate the Diamonds to just that, I don't know how long that name will be around-- much like PSE and them selling Browning bows, or Escalade selling Jennings, Bear, Buckmasters, and the already-scratched-from-their-line Golden Eagle..... I saw York, Xi, and others fall the same way too."Bought-out" bows just don't seem to go far for some reason. JMHO.


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Kevin, I think Diamonds as they are currently designed are gone. BT has apparently announced there'll be 3 Diamond bows, with mid-range price points. They will be Diamonds in name only.

I think we'll see Basic BT designs without the bells and whistles to get the pricing down. Similar to what Hoyt has done with the Reflex line...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Range-

You mentioned "Bells and Whistles" ----what bells and whistles?? BT's IMO are little more than the Diamond bows but with a fistful of vibration gizmos and admittedly better strings--(Truthful observation!  ) if one gets down to the nitty gritty they both have the same gradient aluminum risers, both have wood grips, same Gordon composite limbs, same basic eccentrics, same gradient axles, spacers, bearings/bushings, cableguards, etc-- strip them both to bare metal and limbs and you would have a tough time telling some of their models apart if the cutouts were not slightly different---Diamond even made the BT cams for a long time, and IMHO the Diamonds actually have better tolerances. Problem was they did not advertise much due to lack of funds,(or whatever reason) and as we all know that is what America is all about----"fluff", "flash", and "pizazz". If you advertise/market the heck out of it, it will sell. First Mathews did it with their mega-ads, and now Bowtech and others are finding this to be very true also. 

Anyway, this one got to me a bit--- I hate to see bow companies get bought out and/or fold, especially if they built a great product but simply couldn't afford to promote it correctly..... IMHO Bowtech would've been much wiser to simply become a slient backer getting a percentage--- and help them advertise their bows correctly instead of revamping the entire brand to a "lesser grade". I personally cannot see that working again like it did for Reflex. JMHO. Doesn't the Tomkat and Blackhawk cover that range already?? Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

I think its a good thing....... I really like the name "Rapture" since I am christian. cant wait to see these bows, wonder if they will have the vft technology or not????

Thx


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

Kevin, I hear ya, and agree to a point, I was thinking about things like roller bearings in the cams, locking limb cups, better string, and more advertising $ to cover... 



> Doesn't the Tomkat and Blackhawk cover that range already??


I thought so, but who wants to buy a cheap bowtech?  Now they can sell a cheap bowtech as a top of the line Diamond... 

I guess we'll soon see what they have in store, but I'm like you, hate to see the Diamond of the past come to an end...


----------

